# Worth trying PB pier tonight?



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Planning on taking my hubby to the Pensacola Beach pier shortly. Would it be worth it? Does anyone know what's biting, and rigging suggestions? Trying to get hubby interested in fishing and not having much luck. First time trying the pier.

Thanks all! Deb


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Try calling the pier. 850-934-7200. They can let you know what's going on today.


----------

